# JMF Tutorial



## Pawko (20. Sep 2004)

könnte mir jemand sagen,
wo ich ein tutorial für jmf nachlesen kann?
gibts dafür auch hilfen auf deutsch? 

danke im voraus

pawko


----------



## pogo (20. Sep 2004)

Das einzige was ich dazu gefunden hab
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/download.html


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Sep 2004)

Paar Grundlagen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7117


----------



## Pawko (22. Sep 2004)

danke, für die Hilfe.

I muss/will (darüber lässt sich streiten  ) ein Programm schreiben, welches eine Kommunikation mit einen anderem Benutzer per Microphone und Webcam ermöglicht.  Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Jede Hilfe ist herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## pogo (22. Sep 2004)

Tipp skype ausprobieren ist nur kommunikation aber ist echt genial


----------



## Pawko (22. Sep 2004)

Ich kenne Skype, aber ich muss/will/darf/soll/... so ein Programm selber programmieren.


----------



## nauti (22. Dez 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Paar Grundlagen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7117



Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Tutorial.
Und zwar suche ich eben genau so ein Beispiel, das Videos abspielen kann, aber kein Applet.

Nur weiß ich leider nicht genau, wie ich das nun zum Laufen bekomme. Kompilieren ist es gegangen, aber zum Ausführen benötige ich ja noch eine main() Methode. 

Hab versucht mir sowas zusammenzubasteln, aber laut der Anleitung, die darübersteht, kann ich das irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Kann mir wer so ein Beispiel machen, dass ich mal sehe was der Code im Endeffekt bietet.
Wenns das ist, was ich schon suche, dann gehts ans Verstehen 

Danke Euch, cya Nauti


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Dez 2004)

```
public class Video extends JFrame
{
  public static void main (String[] args)
  {
    new Video();
  }
  public Video()
  {
    setBounds (300, 300, 400, 400);
    setLayout (new BorderLayout);
    JMFPlayers.playVideo (new File ([Pfad zur Datei]), getContentPane(), BorderLayout.CENTER, false);
    setVisible (true);
  }
}
```

zum Beispiel. Nich so schwer, oder?


----------



## nauti (22. Dez 2004)

Hallo, Danke für Deine Hilfe!

Leider bekomme ich beim Kompilieren folgendes raus:



```
F:\java>javac Video.java
Video.java:14: '(' or '[' expected
    setLayout (new BorderLayout);
                               ^
Video.java:14: ')' expected
    setLayout (new BorderLayout);
                                ^
2 errors
```

An was kann das liegen? Habe beide Dateien und die VideoDatei im selben Ordner liegen.

Danke, ciao Nauti


----------



## Jockel (23. Dez 2004)

Die Fehlermeldung ist doch recht eindeutig... es fehlt ein Klammerpaar:
setLayout (new BorderLayout());


----------



## nauti (23. Dez 2004)

Ja da hast Du recht, aber nachdem ich das versucht habe, bekam ich folgendes:



```
F:\java>javac Video.java
Video.java:9: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class JFrame
location: class Video
public class Video extends JFrame
                           ^
Video.java:17: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : method setBounds (int,int,int,int)
location: class Video
    setBounds (300, 300, 400, 400);
    ^
Video.java:19: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : method setLayout (java.awt.BorderLayout)
location: class Video
    setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    ^
Video.java:21: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : method getContentPane ()
location: class Video
    JMFPlayers.playVideo (new File ("basejumping_small.avi"), getContentPane(),
BorderLayout.CENTER, false);
                                                              ^
Video.java:23: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : method setVisible (boolean)
location: class Video
    setVisible (true);
    ^
5 errors
```

Bin ziemlich ratlos, sorry für meine Unwissenheit 


//edit: ahh, jetzt hab ichs geschafft, ein import war noch kommentiert und ein try, catch hat noch gefehlt!
Vielen Dank an alle!

*ahja, wie kann ich zu dem Video nun noch so einen Balken dazumachen, der anzeigt, wie weit das Video schon abgespielt ist?*


----------



## Jockel (23. Dez 2004)

nauti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *ahja, wie kann ich zu dem Video nun noch so einen Balken dazumachen, der anzeigt, wie weit das Video schon abgespielt ist?*


Keine Ahnung ob's für einen Statusbalken schon eine fertige Komponente gibt, aber vielleicht schau dir mal diesen Link hier an: http://www.perlscripten.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=185 (da sollte ein solcher Statusbalken implementiert werden). Und nun einfach den Statusbalken in einem festgelegten Intervall proportional zur Zeit des Films aktualisieren.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2004)

Müsste mit JProgressbar machbar sein.


----------



## nauti (23. Dez 2004)

HI, danke!

Nur ich hab mich leider unklar ausgedrückt, ich meine nicht nur einen Prozessbalken, sondern einen Balken, mit dem man im Video herumspringen kann, also vom Anfang zum Ende und wieder hin und her.

Nennt sich sowas irgendwie mit 'Process..', oder nach was muss ich genau suchen?


----------

